# Olympic doping...  In the air pistol event?



## Grenadier (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, at least Mr. Turner gets the medal in the end, due to the North Korean guy's doping:

http://www.usashooting.com/viewRelease.php?id=184


----------



## jkembry (Aug 15, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Well, at least Mr. Turner gets the medal in the end, due to the North Korean guy's doping:
> 
> http://www.usashooting.com/viewRelease.php?id=184




My question is...just because I don't quite understand...how would performance enhancing drugs (doping) help with shooting?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2008)

I imagine it would probably be Beta Blockers to slow the heart beat down and make the arm steadier. They had to ban this in snooker tournaments a while back, taking them made it easier for the players to take shots.


----------



## jkembry (Aug 15, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I imagine it would probably be Beta Blockers to slow the heart beat down and make the arm steadier. They had to ban this in snooker tournaments a while back, taking them made it easier for the players to take shots.




I never thought of that...but does make a little sense.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 15, 2008)

Charlie Askins, the Border Patrol gunfighter, was also a very accomplished NRA pistol shot (you will fight lots of top gun fighers were competitors in different shooting sports, at least the cop ones.)

He wrote in his book that he would talk a shot of hard liquor before a match to steady his nerves. 

I know, guns and booze don't mix, but Askins said that was quite common back then.

Deaf


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2008)

You've intrigued me now! gunfighter? As in the Wild West gunfighter?


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 15, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> You've intrigued me now! gunfighter? As in the Wild West gunfighter?


 While not part of the "wild west" as most people define the term (late 1860's-1880's) the west was certainly still wild when Askins was in the game.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Askins

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BTT/is_143_23/ai_56221628


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 15, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> You've intrigued me now! gunfighter? As in the Wild West gunfighter?


 
Tez3,

Askins killed an awful lot of men during the prohibition era (1930s). One he even shot in the back while fleeing (they tried to kill him so he paid them back, so to speak.) He wrote about that in his autobiography, 'Unrepennant Sinner".

In WW2, was a vehicle recovery specialist, he was supposed to be behind the lines, but he would get his Garand and go to the front and pick off Germans for sport.

Heck he even shot an NVA in Vietnam with a .44 magnum.

He was one cold fellow.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 15, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> He was one cold fellow.


There were a lot of guys like that in that era, I'm sure you're familiar with Manuel T. "Lone Wolf" Gonzaullas, Charlie Miller, and Frank Hamer...a few more "cold fellows" 
(for anyone that doesn't know, all three of these guys were Texas Rangers in the early-to-mid 1900's)


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's a little update for ya'll.



> Propanolol is a banned antihypertensive betablocker which can be used to prevent trembling, the same source says.



Full story.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 16, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> There were a lot of guys like that in that era, I'm sure you're familiar with Manuel T. "Lone Wolf" Gonzaullas, Charlie Miller, and Frank Hamer...a few more "cold fellows"
> (for anyone that doesn't know, all three of these guys were Texas Rangers in the early-to-mid 1900's)


 
Frank Hammer, yea he did in Bonny and Clide with a rather large overdose of lead. And he didn't say 'halt' before he and his buddies opened fire. He learned long time ago the street isn't like the dojo or the square range. It was a smart move considering B&C.

I've always wanted to get Gonzaullas's book. You just encouraged me to get it!

I have books written about or by Bryce, Applegate, Askins (even his own book, 'The Art of Handgun Shooting", printed in 1941(!),Cooper, McGivens, Jordan, Gaylord, Cirilllo, and others. 

Yea I need to find Lone Wolf's book!

Deaf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 18, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Frank Hammer, yea he did in Bonny and Clide with a rather large overdose of lead. And he didn't say 'halt' before he and his buddies opened fire. He learned long time ago the street isn't like the dojo or the square range. It was a smart move considering B&C.
> 
> I've always wanted to get Gonzaullas's book. You just encouraged me to get it!
> 
> ...


 What an illustrious group of names you fit in to that sentence.......It's sad that almost all of those men are dead now.  Fortunately most of them left us a rich body of written work.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 18, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> What an illustrious group of names you fit in to that sentence.......It's sad that almost all of those men are dead now. Fortunately most of them left us a rich body of written work.


 
You know I have books written by Hub Zemke, Boyton, Johnson, DWM Bell, Robert Ruark, Jim Corbett, Lt. Col. John George, and even Mike Jennings book about Lucky McDaniel. I've got a whole wall full of books from war to gunfighting to elephant hunting to street survival All hardbound books.

Yes most of them are dead. If it wasn't for the books all would have to be relearned the hard way. It's all history and if we don't learn from it...

Deaf


----------

